# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ναυτικοί χάρτες και ECDIS (Nautical Charts and ECDIS)

## Morgan

2 απο τα ειδη τους ειναι οι Αμερικανικοι και οι του Βρεταννικου Ναυαρχειου

παραδειγματα παραθετονται παρακατω

ΒΑ CHARTS

----------


## Morgan

λιγες ειναι οι ελληνικες εταιρεις που χρησιμοποιουν αμερικανικους χαρτες. Οι περισσοτερες χρησιμοποιουν αγγλικου ναυαρχειου, εκτος απο περιπτωσεις που κανουν συχνα ταξιδια στην αμερικη και σε περιπτωσεις που δεν υπαρχουν βρεταννικοι να "καλυπτουν" ορισμενες περιοχες των ΗΠΑ.

το ιδιο ισχυει και για καναδεζικους χαρτες.

----------


## lamainmusain

Δηλαδη Morgan πληρωμα ενος πλοιου(η γεφυρα)αυτους τους χαρτες χρησιμοποιοει για το ταξιδι :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

πως αλλιως??  :wink:  
εδω βαζουμε δειγματα για να μην πας στη σχολη και να μην εχεις δει καλα καλα χαρτη...

θα συζητησουμε πολυ πανω στους χαρτες

----------


## k_chris

> πως αλλιως??  :wink:  
> εδω βαζουμε δειγματα για να μην πας στη σχολη και να μην εχεις δει καλα καλα χαρτη...
> 
> θα συζητησουμε πολυ πανω στους χαρτες


molis omws paei 8a sixa8ei na toys vlepei.....

kai na tous dior8wnei!!!

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
ελα ρε συ μπορει να ειναι  safety officer....!!!

εγω οταν πρωτοπηγα στην σχολη και ειδα χαρτη ηταν σαν να εβλεπα διαστημοπλοιο  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα μια ερωτηση :?:  :?: δεν θα επρεπε ο χαρτης να ειναι σε μικροτερη κλιμακα(να δειχνει ποιο αναλυτικα τα πραγματα,να κανει μεγαλυτερο ζουμαρισμα) :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

εννοειται! πολυ σωστη παρατηρηση...υπαρχουν (μεγαλυτερες) κλιμακες που δειχνουν το λιμανι μεσα μεσα, τα approaches που λεμε, και καθε ντοκο ακομα ξεχωριστα.Καθε χαρτης εχει αλλους υποχαρτες που σημειωνονται επανω του (δες και τα δειγματα εδω) με αριθμος ωστε το ψαξιμο να ειναι ευκολοτερο...
αυτα που βαλαμε εδω ειναι δειγματακια...απλα ετσι για μια ιδεα...
ωραια ερωτηση , μπραβο!
σε λιγο καιρο μολις αρχισει η σχολη ...χαλαρα θα τα χεις

----------


## k_chris

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> ελα ρε συ μπορει να ειναι  safety officer....!!!
> 
>  :wink:



12 mhnes dokimos ti 8a kanei???     kouragio    alla kai prwto barkos an8yp de glitwnei to navigation

----------


## Morgan

τρεις είναι οι κύριοι παροχείς ναυτιλιακών χαρτών στον πειραιά (δηλαδή 2)

οι 

*a.POLY THOMAS GUNN NAVIGATION SERVICES S.A. (πειραιας)*καινουριο γραφειο με προοπτικες μιας και εχει σημαντικη βοηθεια από αγγλία και ατομα με πειρα.
*b.Vanos SA* στα καμινια (εχει το μεγαλυτερο κομματι της ελληνικης αγορας  και εκμεταλλευεται τα χρονια που χει στον χωρο αλλα και την εξαπλωση του σε διαφορα ακομα services , οπως πυροσβεστηρες, αυτοκολλητα κ.α.)
*c.Zervoudakis Marine* (πειραιας και αυτος, μικροτερο ομως γραφειο που το παλευει)

----------


## Asterias

Νομίζω έχουν και διαφορετικά ονόματα ανάλογα με το τι δείχνουν. Εαν πχ θέλεις το χάρτη του λιμανιού του Βόλου τον ζητάς ως Πορτολάνο. Σωστά; Στα εμπορικά βαπόρια χρεισημοποιούνται οι πλοηγοί;

----------


## Morgan

Κανονικα. Εχεισ Και Τουσ Μεγαλυτερουσ Χαρτεσ (τουσ Πιο Γενικουσ) Αλλα Και Τισ Πορτολανεσ , Που Εχουν Λεπτομερειεσ Του Λιμανιου

----------


## Michael

> Νομίζω έχουν και διαφορετικά ονόματα ανάλογα με το τι δείχνουν. Εαν πχ θέλεις το χάρτη του λιμανιού του Βόλου τον ζητάς ως Πορτολάνο. Σωστά; Στα εμπορικά βαπόρια χρησιμοποιούνται οι πλοηγοί;


Πορτολάνος ή Λιμενοδείκτης, επί το ελληνικότερον, είναι ο χάρτης της μεγαλύτερης δυνατής κλίμακας. Αυτός δηλάδη που δείχνει αναλυτικά τις λεπτομέρειες του λιμένος.
Apprοaches ή Πρόσγεια είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται στην ακτοπλοΐα και είναι βέβαια μικρότερης κλίμακας από τον λιμενοδείκτη, δηλαδή κάπως πιο γενικός, αλλά περιέχει αρκετές λεπτομέρειες που αφορούν τον πλου κοντά σε και με την βοήθεια των ακτών. Είναι ο χαρτής που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Ναυτίλο όταν πλησιάζει τις ακτές, εξ ου και η ονομασία του (approach= πλησιάζω, Πρόσγεια εκ του προσγειώνομαι που σημαίνει ότι προσεγγίζω την γαία, την ξηρά, αν και ο όρος "προσγειώνομαι" ίσως μας ξενίζει λίγοόταν αναφερόμαστε για πλοίο διότι τον έχουμε συνηθίσει μόνο για αεροπλάνα).
Μετά έχουμε τους γενικότερους χάρτες για πελαγοδρομία που συμπεριλαμβάνουν συνήθως μόνο μεγάλα φανάρια και γενικότερες πληροφορίες.
Μετά πάμε σ' αυτούς που έχουν τους ωκεανούς και τον παγκόσμιο. Αυτοί συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται για την χάραξη μιας γενικής πορείας που συνήθως είναι ορθοδρομία και χρησιμοποιούνται μαζί με τους γνωμονικούς. Για την την ωριαία καταγραφή του στίγματος χρησιμοποιούνται τα Φύλλα Υποτυπώσεως (Plotting Sheet), τα οποία δεν είναι χάρτες, αλλά απλά περιέχουν το πλέγμα των γήινων συντεταγμένων σε μερκατορική προβολή.
Όσον αφορά τον τρόπο με τον οπόιον του ζητάς ισχύουν τα εξής:
Μπορεις να τους ζητήσεις με το ακριβές όνομα τους, δηλαδή τον τίτλο τους που συνήθως συμπεριλαμβάνει το όνομα της περιοχής ή του λιμένα και το είδος (π.χ. Λιμεμοδείκτης Νήσου Ύδρας)
Κάθε χάρτης όμως έχει και ένα μοναδικό αριθμό. Μπορείς να τον ζητήσεις και με αυτόν. Αυτό είναι το ασφαλέστερο αν γνωρίζεις πολυ καλά ποιόν χάρτη θέλεις και είσαι βέβαιος ότι δεν έχει καταγηρθεί ή τροποποιηθεί η απεικονιζόμενη περιοχή.
Ο τρίτος τρόπος είναι να ζητήσεις "ένα χάρτη που να δείχνει την τάδε περιοχή" συμπληρώνωντας και την κλίμακα που επιθυμείς να έχει αν θες να μην έχεις προβλήματα την τελευταία στιγμή...()
Τέλος, οι πλοηγοί. Αν με την λέξη "πλοηγός" εννοείς τα γνωστά βιβλία (Pilot Books, Sailing Directions), τότε ναι βεβαίως και χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλά τουλάχιστον τα ελληνικά ποντοπόρα χρησιμοποιούν τους του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου και τους αμερικάνικους. 
Επίσης, πέρα από τους Βρετανικούς χάρτες (αμερικανικούς και καναδέζικους), χρησιμοποιούνται συμπληρωματικά και οι αυστραραλιανοί/ νεοζηλανδέζικοι και σε ορισμένα μέρη ίσως να απαιτείται να προμηθευτείς και κάποιον τοπικό (π.χ. στην Κολομβία) για... λόγους στήριξης της τοπικής οικονομίας προφανώς.

----------


## Asterias

Οπ! Νομίζω πως καλύφθηκα! Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή του post.Ναι πλοηγούς αυτούς εννοώ. 

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο; υπάρχει κάποιος που να συλλέγει παλαιούς ναυτικούς χάρτες;

----------


## Michael

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο; υπάρχει κάποιος που να συλλέγει παλαιούς ναυτικούς χάρτες;


Ε, μάλλον θα υπάρχουν. Εγώ πάντως συλλέγω, αλλά λόγω οικονομικών περιορισμών φροντίζω να εξασκώ το χόμπι χωρίς έξοδα...
Και να πως συλλέγεις στο... τσαμπέ, έστω και σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή:
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/multimedi...edia_type_id=1
Επίσης το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο πουλάει παλιούς (αρκετά παλιούς) χάρτες του σε ανατύπωση, κάθως και διάφορα αντικείμενα που αναπαριστούν χάρτες (π.χ. κούπες καφέ).

----------


## Asterias

Σωστός...! Βασικά από διάφορα site έχω μαζέψει αρκετούς. Και η άλλη πηγή είναι ένας πλοίαρχος που μας έφερε στους Προσκόπους κάτι χάρτες που χρονολογούνται από το 1910-1969.

----------


## Michael

> Σωστός...! Βασικά από διάφορα site έχω μαζέψει αρκετούς. Και η άλλη πηγή είναι ένας πλοίαρχος που μας έφερε στους Προσκόπους κάτι χάρτες που χρονολογούνται από το 1910-1969.


Σαν παλαιός πρόσκοπος και κοντοχωριανός σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία! Έχε υπ' όψη πάντως πως κάθε βδομάδα στα πλοία πετούν αρκετούς χάρτες που αντικαθίστανται με νέους. Αν μπορέσετε να πείσετε κάποιον γνωστό σας ναυτικό ή κάποιον που κατέχει θέση κλειδί σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο, ίσως να σας προμηθεύσουν με αρκετούς. Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι τόσο παλιοί, αλλά για διακόσμηση της λέσχης σας θα είναι αρκετά καλοί, και ύστερα από καναδυό πενταετιές θα έχουν... παλιώσει.

----------


## Morgan

Δυστυχως οι χαρτες που πετιουντai απο τα βαπορια πανε συνηθως απατοι και οσοι επιβιωνουν ειναι αυτοι που κρατιουνται απο τους αξ/κους για προσωπικη χρηση. οι υπολοιποι γινονται χαρτι γενικης χρησεως (και πιστεψτε με υπαρχουν τροποι να χρησιμοποιησεις αυτο το χαρτι).

μια καλη ιδεα για εναν επιδοξο συλλεκτη ειναι ειτε η επικοινωνια με ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες (καποιο γνωστο) ειτε με εναν φιλο προμηθευτη π.χ. Βανος

----------


## Asterias

Όχι ρε Χρήστο είναι σκληρό και άδικο... μη τους πετάτε... τους θέλουμε!!!

----------


## Morgan

μα δεν μου εχεις ζητησει :P

----------


## Asterias

*Γραφεία Πώλησης Χαρτών και Εκδόσεων της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας*
ΑΘΗΝΑΠαπαρρηγοπούλου 2 (Κλαυθμώνος κτίριο Γ.Ε.Ν.) 
τηλ.: 210 - 3368639 E-Mail: info@hnhs.grΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣΑκτή Μουτσοπούλου 66 (Λιμένας Ζέας κτίριο Ναυτοδικείου),
τηλ.: 210 - 4183134 E-Mail: info@hnhs.grΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΘεμ. Σοφούλη 108 (Καραμπουρνάκι κτίριο Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Βορείου Ελλάδος), 
τηλ.: 2310 - 427740, 427741, 427742, 427743, εσωτ. 136 E-Mail: info@hnhs.gr

----------


## Asterias

Επιπλέον info για άλλα καταστήματα πώλησης χαρτών...


*http://www.hnhs.gr/gr/shops.htm*

Ρε Χρήστε πάλι δεν είδα οτι μου έχεις απαντήσει.... :Confused:   :Confused:  

μη ξαναπέταξεις χάρτη θα σε φάω!!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

εχω και μερικους σπιτι ...! για να τους κορνιζαρω

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για όσους θέλουν να εξοικειωθούν και να έχουν ένα "ηλεκτρονικό σκονάκι" για τους αμερικάνικούς χάρτες, ο αμερικάνικος Χάρτης Νο 1 (συμβολισμοί, τρόποι απεικόνισης κ.λπ.) σε αυτό το link:
http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759

----------


## Morgan

εχεις χρησιμοποιησει αμερικανικους?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν είμαι ναυτικός οπότε δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει. Αλλά επειδή ήταν ο πατέρας μου (μηχανικός) θυμάμαι από πιτσιρικάς που με έπειρνε στο καράβι όταν έκαναν επισκευή και χάζευα στη γέφυρα (τότε μου προτοέδειξαν να "διαβάζω" χάρτες) τις περισσότερες φορές είχαν Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου και σπάνια ελληνικούς. Το λινκ το ανέβασα γιατί η αποτύπωση στα βασικά είναι παρόμοια σε όλους τους χάρτες και είναι καλό εργασλιάκι για να εξοικειθέι κάποιος

----------


## Morgan

einai dyskoloi xartes pantws, giati isws den eimaste kai poly eksikoiwmenoi....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή "πιάνει τόπο" το λινκ ή δε βοηθάει;
 Εγώ το ανέβασα με το σκεπτικό ότι κάποιος που δεν έχει δει ποτέ του χάρτη θα, ήθελε να δει πως αποτυπονωνται σε αυτόν οι λεπτομέρειες. Πάντως από τη δουλειά μου, που έχω δουλεύω με διάφορες αποτυπώσεις (τοπογραφικά, χάρτες της ΓΥΣ, Υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας στα λιμενικά κ.λπ.) κατέληξα ότι αν καταλάβεις τη λογική μετά είναιο έυκολο να δουλέψεις με διαφορετικές αποτυπώσεις.

----------


## Morgan

mia xara topo pianei...giayto rethsa kai an exeis doulepsei panw se aytous..
pantws se genikes grammes oi amerikanoi einai poly ekseligmenoi kai oson afora tis diorthwseis se aytous tous xartes kai safws otan kaleis potamia ston kolpo einai kalytera na exeis diorthwmenous amerikanikous (proswpiki apopsi) para agglikous

----------


## hazogolis

Θελω να βρω χαρτες ναυτικους γιατι ασχολουμε με την ιστιοπλοια.Θελω να ειναι της νοτιας πλευρας του νομου λασιθιου.Να τους κατεβασω και να τους εκτυπωσω.

----------


## mariner

Το πιθανότερο είναι να μην βρεις, ή αν βρεις η ανάλυση θα είναι αξιοθρήνητη.
Μπορείς να πάρεις τον τόμο - χάρτη - πλοηγό του Ηλία που είναι για όλο σχεδόν το νότιο Αιγαίο και την Κρήτη. Είναι "ευαγγέλιο"! Κοστίζει 90 €. Θα τον βρεις σε βιβλιοπωλεία κοντά σε λιμάνια ή σε μαγαζία με ναυτιλιακά.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Θελω να βρω χαρτες ναυτικους γιατι ασχολουμε με την ιστιοπλοια.Θελω να ειναι της νοτιας πλευρας του νομου λασιθιου.Να τους κατεβασω και να τους εκτυπωσω.


Να τους κατεβάσεις, να τους εκτυπώσεις, και να πας να φουντάρεις....

Για μένα η αξιοπιστία της συγκεκριμένης μεθόδου, είναι εφάμιλλη με το πάρεις χάρτες τις Χαλκιδικής.

Καλύτερα να πας χωρίς. Θα προσέχεις περισσότερο.

----------


## hazogolis

Ρε παιδια δεν τον θελω για χαραξη πορειας.Ειμαι προσκοπος και θελω να δω πανωκατω τα βαθυ,τις ξερες και τους κολπους.

----------


## Kyriakos

> Θελω να βρω χαρτες ναυτικους γιατι ασχολουμε με την ιστιοπλοια......


Ναυτοπρόσκοπος?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για αυτό χρειάζεσαι μάλλον πλοηγό (πιλότο), δες στις προηγούμενες σελίδες που μπορείς να τον προμηθευτείς από την Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία. Ακόμα και για πληροφορίες δεν είναι σοφό να χρησιμοποιέις δωρεάν χάρτες από το δίκτυο, ακόμα και για πληροφόρηση, ακόμα και οι χάρτες που δίνει το πολεμικό ναυτικό στη σελίδα του όπως θα διάβασεις σε προηγούμενες σελίδες λένε σαφώς "δεν είναι για ναυσιπλοΐα". Οι λόγοι πολλοί πρώτα πρώτα δεν ξέρεις από πότε είναι και αν είναι ενημερωμένος, γιατι η θάλασσα (βυθός και ακτές) αλλάζει είτε φυσικά είτε από ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση (πχ κατασκευή λιμενικών έργων). Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι και τραγικό έξοδο να δώσεις 21,80€ για να πάρεις ένα χάρτη (νομίζω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι ο 444 της Υδρογραφικής και θα σου μέινει...
Ο πληγός της Αμερικάνικης Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας με τις αντίστοιχες προσθήκες και διορθώσεις υπάρχει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στη διέυθυνση:
http://www.nga.mil/portal/site/marit...c24fd73927a759
(Αν και δεν έχει τις λεπτομέρειες του αντίστοιχου βρετανικού και ελληνικού)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και η Βραζιλία δεν είναι γνωστή στους ναυτικούς για τους χάρτες της :Wink: . Μια που το βρήκα ας το βάλω εδώ μήπως και χρειαστεί σε κάποιον για να μπορέσει να συσχετίσει την ορολογία. Ή σε κάποιον που θα λάβει κάποια αγγελία προς ναυτιλλομένους στην περιοχή.
Τα σύμβολα και οι συμβολισμοί των ναυτικών χαρτών της Βραζιλιάνικης Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας:
http://www.mar.mil.br/dhn/dhn/index.html

----------


## k_chris

xerei kaneis pws mporei na ginei update to tsunamis '99?

----------


## dchatzi

Έχω κάποιες απορίες  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  και θα ήθελα αν έχετε την καλοσύνη να μου τις λύσετε:

1. Ποια η διαφορά των Αμερικανικών χαρτών σε σχέση με αυτούς του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, εκτός βέβαια του προφανές ότι είναι έκδοση-δουλεια των αντίστοιχων υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών;

2. Στο πρώτο post του Morgan, αν και η ανάλυση μικρή, φαίνονται δύο σχεδόν πανομοιότυποι χάρτες (αν εξαιρέσεις τη διαφορετική κλίμακα), χωρίς να μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος είναι αμερικάνικος και ποιος βρετανικός. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στον Όμιλο (Ναυτικός Όμιλος Σάμου), είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου χάρτες του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, οι οποίοι ήταν ασπρόμαυροι, είχαν τα βάθη σε πόδια και οι περισσότεροι είχαν στα περιθώρια τους σκαρηφήματα όψεων νησιών (πχ. πως φαίνεται η Σάμος από Νότο όταν προσεγγίζεις από το στενό των Φούρνων κλπ). Να υποθέσω ότι αυτοί είναι παμπάλαιοι;

3. Ποια η διαφορά χαρτών διαφορετικών υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών από τη στιγμή που η μέθοδος αποτύπωσης είναι η ίδια και χρησιμοποιούν (πιστευω) σε γενικές γραμμές τα ίδια σύμβολα; Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που βλέπω είναι ότι κάθε υδρογραφική υπηρεσία "ξέρει" καλύτερα τα "νερά" της. Υπάρχει άλλη;

4. Στα καράβια δε χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες; Χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο ως βοηθητικοί-συμπληρωματικοί; Γιατί;

5. Στα μεγάλα γεωγραφικά πλάτη (70 και άνω) η μερκατορική προβολή έχει προφανώς πρόβλημα. Είχα ακούσει ότι για ταξίδι σε αυτά τα γεωγρ.πλάτη χρησιμοποιούνται άλλου είδους χάρτες, είναι αλήθεια;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Έχω κάποιες απορίες  και θα ήθελα αν έχετε την καλοσύνη να μου τις λύσετε:


Ενδιαφέρουσδες απορίες... Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντρήσω σε όσα ξέρω κια αν θέλει κάποιος καπετάνιος να προσθέσει ή να διορθώσει κάτι ...




> 1. Ποια η διαφορά των Αμερικανικών χαρτών σε σχέση με αυτούς του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, εκτός βέβαια του προφανές ότι είναι έκδοση-δουλεια των αντίστοιχων υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών;


Διαφέρουν ως προς τον τρόπο συμβολισμού (αν και σε γενικέ γραμμές είναι διθνώς κατοχυρομένα τα σημαντικά σύμβολα) και τις πληροφορίες που παρέχουν. Για να το καταλάβουμε καλύτερα παρακάτω είναι ένα επικόλλημα (διορθωμένο τμήμα που εκδίδουν οι υδρογραφικές υπηρεσίες, ώστε να το κολλήσει ο ναυτικός στον χάρτη και να έχει τις ενημερώσεις και διορθώσεις στο χάρτη του) ενός  λιμανιού που λίγο πολύ το ξέρουμες οι περισσότεροι του Πειραιά. Το πρώτο είναι του Βρετανικού ναυρχείου, το δεύτερο από αμερικάνικο χάρτη και το τρίτο της ελληνικής Υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας (έχει σμικρινθλει περίπου στο 20% από το πρωτότυπο.
Peiraias1.jpg
Paieaiasmap.jpg
Peiraias01.jpg




> 2. Στο πρώτο post του Morgan, αν και η ανάλυση μικρή, φαίνονται δύο σχεδόν πανομοιότυποι χάρτες (αν εξαιρέσεις τη διαφορετική κλίμακα), χωρίς να μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος είναι αμερικάνικος και ποιος βρετανικός. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στον Όμιλο (Ναυτικός Όμιλος Σάμου), είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου χάρτες του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, οι οποίοι ήταν ασπρόμαυροι, είχαν τα βάθη σε πόδια και οι περισσότεροι είχαν στα περιθώρια τους σκαρηφήματα όψεων νησιών (πχ. πως φαίνεται η Σάμος από Νότο όταν προσεγγίζεις από το στενό των Φούρνων κλπ). Να υποθέσω ότι αυτοί είναι παμπάλαιοι;


Ίσως είναι παλιοί αν και ακόμα βγαίνουν ασπρόμαυροι, αλλά οι περισσότερου νέοι είναι έγχρωμοι. Είναι πορτολάνοι ή πρόσγεια κι έχει και της ακτής όπως προσεγκίζει ένα πλεούμενο στην ακτή, σκίτσα συνήθως τέτοια έχουν οι εδόσεις των πιλότων (πλοηγών). Σιγά σιγά οι βρετανικοι χάρτες έχουν τα βάθη σε μέτρα και όχι σε οργιές (Fthoms) ή πόδια (feet), σύμφωνα με την έκδοση NP100 MAriners Handbook (δες εδώ, που μπορέις να το κατεβάσεις, και έχει κια άλλες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες):
"From 1800 to 1968 Admiralty charts were published with fathoms and feet as the units for depths, and feet as the units for heights. However, since 1968 Admiralty charts have been gradually converted to metres, thus conforming with charts of almost all other countries. It will be many years before all charts are converted, but 82% of Admiralty charts were in metres by the end of 2004."





> 3. Ποια η διαφορά χαρτών διαφορετικών υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών από τη στιγμή που η μέθοδος αποτύπωσης είναι η ίδια και χρησιμοποιούν (πιστευω) σε γενικές γραμμές τα ίδια σύμβολα; Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που βλέπω είναι ότι κάθε υδρογραφική υπηρεσία "ξέρει" καλύτερα τα "νερά" της. Υπάρχει άλλη;


Αυτός είναο ο βασικός λόγος και ότι μια "τοπική" υδρογραφική υπηρεσία μπορέι να ενημερώνει πιο συχνά τους χάρτες αφού έχει μια μικρή περιοχή να αποτυπώσει, οπότε είναι πιο ενημερωμένοι. Και οι άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως πχ το Βρετανικπο Ναυρχείο ενημερώνονται από τις αγγελίες προς ναυτιλλομένους των άλλων υπηρεσιών και το αναφέρουν σαν πηγή της δικής τους αγγελίας. Νομίζω ότι το παράδειγμα στο ερώτημα 1 σε κάλυψε.




> 4. Στα καράβια δε χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες; Χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο ως βοηθητικοί-συμπληρωματικοί; Γιατί;


Γιατί ο έντυπως χέαρτης μπορέι να διορθωθέι εύκολα με το χέρι (δεν χρειάζεται CD ή email) και το κυριλοτερο δεν χρειάζεται ρεύμα για να τον διαβάσεις, δηλαδή μπορέι να τον χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος ακόμα και σε μπλακ άουτ. Όταν θα βελτιωθούν οι ηλεκτρνικοί χάρτες κάποια στιγμή ίσως να ανικαταστήσουν τους έντυπους.




> 5. Στα μεγάλα γεωγραφικά πλάτη (70 και άνω) η μερκατορική προβολή έχει προφανώς πρόβλημα. Είχα ακούσει ότι για ταξίδι σε αυτά τα γεωγρ.πλάτη χρησιμοποιούνται άλλου είδους χάρτες, είναι αλήθεια;


Στα μεγάλα γεωγραφικά πλάτη η παραμόρφωση είναι μεγάλη αλλά το ξέρουμε ότι σε ένα χάρτη με μερκατορική προβολή μετράμε σωστά γωνίες αλλα όχι αποστάσεις. Για να χαράξεις πορέια χρειάζεσαι να αποτυπώνεις σωστά γωνίες, οπότε αν και παραμορφώνει τα μεγέθη η μερκατορική προβολή μπορέι να χρησιμοποιηθέι για ναυσιπλοΐα. Μήπως εννοέις τους ορθοδρομικούς χάρτες που χρησιμοποιούνται για ορθοδρομία δηλαδή ναυσιπλοϊα πάνω στους μεγίστους κύκλους της Γής;

----------


## Michael

> Έχω κάποιες απορίες  και θα ήθελα αν έχετε την καλοσύνη να μου τις λύσετε:
> 
> 1. Ποια η διαφορά των Αμερικανικών χαρτών σε σχέση με αυτούς του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, εκτός βέβαια του προφανές ότι είναι έκδοση-δουλεια των αντίστοιχων υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών;


Εκτός των διαφορών στους συμβολισμούς, παλιότερα αν έπλεες σε αμερικανικά ύδατα ήσουν υποχρωμένος να χρησιμοποιείς την αμερικάνικη έκδοση. Επίσης, υπάρχουν περιοχές που καλύπτονται καλύτερα (π.χ. διαφορετική κλίμακα) ή πιο πρακτικά από αμερικάνικο χάρτη. Επιπλέον υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν καλύπτωνται από βρετανικούς αλλά μόνο από αμερικάνικους (και φυσικά και το αντίστροφο). Διαφέρουν επίσης ως προς την ποιότητα του χαρτιού και των χρωμάτων και ως προς το ότι οι αμερικνικοί χάρτες συμπληρώνωνται από τις λοιπές αμερικανικές εκδόσεις (π.χ. πλοηγούς, φαροδείκτες κλπ), ενώ οι βρετανικοί από τις αντίστοιχές βρετανικές. Αυτό ενίοτε μπορέι να έιναι σημαντική διαφορά κατα τον σχεδιασμό και την εκτέλεση του πλου από τον ναυτίλο αξιωματικό. Φαντάζωμαι δε ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει και διαφορά στην τιμή (τόσο των χαρτών όσο και των συμπληρωματικών εκδόσεων).




> 2. Στο πρώτο post του Morgan, αν και η ανάλυση μικρή, φαίνονται δύο σχεδόν πανομοιότυποι χάρτες (αν εξαιρέσεις τη διαφορετική κλίμακα), χωρίς να μπορείς να καταλάβεις ποιος είναι αμερικάνικος και ποιος βρετανικός.


Όχι, και μόνο που θα πιάσεις τον χάρτη στο χερι σου έχεις καταλάβει τί έκδοση είναι. Ή τουλάχιστον ένα... έμπειρο χέρι ενός το πολύ ανθυποπλοιάρχου, αν όχι δοκίμου.



> Το λέω αυτό γιατί στον Όμιλο (Ναυτικός Όμιλος Σάμου), είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου χάρτες του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου, οι οποίοι ήταν ασπρόμαυροι, είχαν τα βάθη σε πόδια και οι περισσότεροι είχαν στα περιθώρια τους σκαρηφήματα όψεων νησιών (πχ. πως φαίνεται η Σάμος από Νότο όταν προσεγγίζεις από το στενό των Φούρνων κλπ). Να υποθέσω ότι αυτοί είναι παμπάλαιοι;


Βασικά νόμίζω ότι η απόρία καλύφθηκε απότην απάντηση του Παναγιώτη. Απλώς προσθέτω ότι λόγω του ορισμένοι χάρτες είναι αρκετα παλιοί δεν είναι πάντοτε τόσο εύκολή η μετατροπή τους. Σε ορισμένους από αυτούς μπορέι να αναφέρεται και όνομα του καπετάνιου που τους έφτιαξε καθώς περνούσε από τα μέρη...!





> 3. Ποια η διαφορά χαρτών διαφορετικών υδρογραφικών υπηρεσιών από τη στιγμή που η μέθοδος αποτύπωσης είναι η ίδια και χρησιμοποιούν (πιστευω) σε γενικές γραμμές τα ίδια σύμβολα; Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που βλέπω είναι ότι κάθε υδρογραφική υπηρεσία "ξέρει" καλύτερα τα "νερά" της. Υπάρχει άλλη;


Η απάντηση νομίζω δόθηκε στο πρωτο ερώτημα.




> 4. Στα καράβια δε χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες; Χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο ως βοηθητικοί-συμπληρωματικοί; Γιατί;


Όπως είπε και Παναγιώτης, για λόγους ασφαλείας και ίσως και οικονομίας. Βασικά σύμφωνα με την SOLASν (Regulation 19, Chapter V που ισχύει από το 2002) πάντα θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν εφεδρικοί (χάρτινοι) χάρτες (πλεονασμός βέβαια διότι "χαρτης" σημαίνει χαρτινος...!) όταν χρησιμοποιούνται ηλεκτρονικοί.



> 5. Στα μεγάλα γεωγραφικά πλάτη (70 και άνω) η μερκατορική προβολή έχει προφανώς πρόβλημα. Είχα ακούσει ότι για ταξίδι σε αυτά τα γεωγρ.πλάτη χρησιμοποιούνται άλλου είδους χάρτες, είναι αλήθεια;


Στα πολύ μεγάλα πλάτη η λεγόμενη "μερκατορική" (πλάγια ή ορθή) προβολή ίσως να είναι ενίοτε μη πρακτική, αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν υπήρχε και μεγάλη ναυσιπλοία. Υπάρχουν οι γνωμονικοί χάρτες που χρησιμοιούνται όμως κυρίως για την χάραξη ορθοδρομιών και όχι τόσο για ναυσιπλοϊα, καθώς και διάφορές άλλες προβολές που χρησιμοποιούνται ναυσιπλοία, αλλά και σε άλλες χρήσεις όπως στην αστροναυτιλία.

Γενικά η ναυσιπλοια σε πολικές περιοχές είναι δύσκολή και διαφορετική διότι ούτε καλή ενημέρωση χαρτών υπάρχει, ούτε οι ακτογραμμές και τα καταφανή σημεία έχουν σταθερη μορφή, ούτε υπάρχουν αρκετα ναυτιλιακά βοηθήματα, υπάρχουν σημαντικά παλιροοικά φαινόμενα, δεν υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη από δορυφορικά συστήματα ναυσιπλοίας και επικοινωνίας, δεν λειτουργούν καλά τα ρανταρ και οι πυξίδες κτλ.
Τώρα όμως που το πετρέλαιο τελειώνει και οι πάγοι λιώνουν θα έχουμε εξελίξεις...

----------


## LNGmania

Για οσους ταξιδευουν στην Β.Αμερικη και Καραϊβικη σας παραθετω τα ακολουθα λινκ με δωρεαν ENCs και Raster χαρτες της ΝΟΑΑ. 

http://www.tec.army.mil/echarts/inlandnav/

http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/ChartSer.../jsp/index.jsp

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/Raster/index.htm

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και οι ναυτικοί χάρτες το γράφουν στο ανεμολόγιο και δεν ξέρω αν είναι χρήσιμο...
Ίσως για να ελέγξει κάποιος ένα παλίο χάρτη... ή τουλάχιστον για διακοσμητικός στον τοίχο :Wink: 
Παγκόσμιος χάρτης υπολογισμού της μαγνητικής απόκλισης από την αμερικάνικη ΝΙΜΑ:
http://msi.nga.mil/MSISiteContent/St...s/mv-world.jpg

----------


## Michael

> Αν και οι ναυτικοί χάρτες το γράφουν στο ανεμολόγιο και δεν ξέρω αν είναι χρήσιμο...


Μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμος για περιοχές που δεν έχουμε χάρτη, αν ο χάρτης σε αυτό το σημείο έχει φθαρεί, για πλου με την βοήθεια φύλλων υποτυπώσεως (συνήθως σε ωκεανοπλοϊα), για την διαπίστωση τοπικών ανωμαλιών και για την διερεύνηση του πόσο συχνά είναι απολύτως αναγκαία η αλλαγή διόρθωσης της πυξίδας. Π.χ. αν η πορεία μας τέμνει λ.χ. δέκα βιολετί γραμμές τότε θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε τουλάχιστον δέκα φορές διόρθωση στην πορεία που κρατάμε στην πυξίδα (ceteris paribus) αφού κάθε μια γραμμή αντιστοιχεί σε σφάλμα μιας μοίρας που μπορείνα θεωρηθεί ότι είναι ένα ουσιώδες διαφορικό όριο που καθιστά την κρατούμενη πορεία σημαντικά εσφαλμένη. Αυτό βέβαια όσο είμαστε κοντά στο έτος βάσης του χάρτη. Διότι όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από αυτό τόσο θα τείνει να αλλάζει η γωνία των καμπυλλών σε σχέση με την πορεία μας τείνωντας να γίνει πιο παράλληλη ή πιο κάθετη και άλλάζωντας έτσι την απαιτούμενη συχνότητα διόρθωσης κάτι που επιτείνεται επιπλέον από όσο υψηλότερη τιμή έχουν οι θαλασσίες γραμμές. Έτσι αν υπάρχει συνεφιά διευκολύνεται ο πλους δια αναμετρήσεως στον ανοικτό ωκεανό με τήρηση πορείας όσο το δυνατόν παράλληλα προς τις γραμμές αποκλίσεως.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή ο συγκεκριμένος που είναι έκδοσης του 2001 μπορέι να έιναι χρήσιομος για ένα δυο χρόνια ακόμα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έπεσα πάνω στην έκδοση με τα σύμβολα των δανέζικων ναυτικών χαρτών (το βρήκα εδώ http://www.kms.dk/English/Nautical+C...nd+Navigation/ ) σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Αν και η περιοχή καλύπτεται από χάρτες του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου το βάζψω εδώ μήπως κάποιος το χρειαστεί για να δει κάποιο δανέζικο χάρτη ή για τις συντομογραφίες που μπορέι να τις πετύχει σε κάποιο ραπόρτο στην περιοχή.

----------


## Black_Ring

Επειδή και εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ οι χάρτες σας παραθέτω ένα Link με μία εταιρεία ψηφιοποίησης χαρτών που περιέχει αρκετές πληροφορίες και φορουμ με σχετικά θέματα (εύρεση σπάνιων χαρτών κλπ) που μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει! www.digitalmapping.org

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα είδος χάρτη που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει είναι οι πλοηγικοί χάρτες ή χάρτες πορειγραφήσεως (pilot charts όπως τους ονομάζουν οι Αμερικάνοι ή routeing charts όπως τους ονομάζει το Βρετανικό ναυαρχείο).

Αυτοί οι χάρτες του Ατλαντικού, Ειρηνικού και Ινδικού Ωκεανού δείχνουν τις κυριότερες ορθοδρομίες μεταξύ των μεγάλων λιμανιών και τιςαποστάσεις, επίσης για κάθε μήνα δείχνουν τις κατευθύνσεις κα τα στατιστικά των ανέμων που επικρατούν, τα ρεύματα τις θερμοκρασίες θάλασσας και αέρα και άλλα χρήσιμα στοιχεία που χριάζεται κάποιος για να χαράξει πορεία και να ταξιδέψει στον ωκεανό. Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται σε συνδυασμό με άλλους χάρτες και ναυτιλιακές εκδόσεις.
Υπάρχει ένας χάρτης για κάθε μήνα του χρόνου.

Μπορέιτε να κατεβάσετε τέτοιος αμερικάνικούς χάρτες σε μορφή pdf εδώ http://dnc.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0003
routeing.jpg

----------


## Michael

Φιλική συμβουλή προς τους νεότερους (αμα δε και τους παλαιότερους...!) συναδέλφους:

Ο "_συνετός ναυτίλος_" οφείλει να μελετά πάντοτε τους χάρτες αυτούς *πριν* το σχεδιασμό του κάθε ταξιδίου και στο σχετικό έντυπο του passage plan δεον να του περιλμβάνει. 
Επίσης καλόν είναι να σχεδιάζει και την πορέια του πλοίου στον χάρτη αυτόν όπως και το noon position ώστε να μπορούν έυκολα όλοι να τον συμβουλέυωνται.  Φυσικά περιτό να αναφερθεί ότι πρέπει να είναι  διαθεσιμος συνεχώς κατα το ταξίδι και συνεπώς όχι τοποθετημένος στο συρτάρι με τους χάρτες καιρού, αλλά με τους χάρτες ταξιδίου αν όχι πάνω στο τραπέζι.
Επίσης, ναι, και αυτοί οι χάρτες ανανεώνωνται, σιγουρευτείτε λοιπόν ότι τους παρακολουθείτε κανονικά...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να προσθέσω ότι στην παρακάτω σελίδα της μπορέι κάποιος να δει και τους πλοηγικούς χάρτες για τον βόρειο Ειρηνικό και το νότιο Ατλαντικό που δεν υπήρχαν μέχρι πρόσφατα. Οπότε υπάρχουν για κατέβασμα όλοι οι αμερικάνικοι πλοηγικοί χάρτες.



> Μπορέιτε να κατεβάσετε τέτοιος αμερικάνικούς χάρτες σε μορφή pdf εδώ http://dnc.nga.mil/NGAPortal/MSI.por...2&pubCode=0003
> 
> routeing.jpg

----------


## Janmmrs

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις τις διαστασεις σε mm προβλεπεται να εχουν οι ραπιτογραφοι για τις διορθωσεις συμφωνα με το admiralty abbreviations book (καπου στις πρωτες σελιδες το γραφει) το οποιο δεν εχω μαζι.. Ειναι λεπτομερεια βεβαια αλλα θελω να αγορασω prv ραπιτογραφους.. 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος συνήθως διορθώνονται με 0,18 mm ή με 0,2 (που είναι πιοέυκολονα βρεθεί. Στην έκδοση NP294 How to Keep Your Admiralty Products Up-to-Date (τουλάχιστον η έκδοση που έχω πρόχειρη) γράφει ότι πρέπει να έχεις δύο διαφορετικές διαστάσεις και δίνει παράδειγμα 0,15 mm και 0,25 mm και το 0,15 να χρησιμοποιείται για τις διορθώσεις και το 0,25 για τις διαγραφές.

----------


## Janmmrs

Ευχαριστω . Κατι αλλο να ρωτησω που θα βρω μελανι μωβ , δεν βρισκω σε καμμια μαρκα , γιατι κανονικα δεν ειναι κοκκινο για τις διορθωσεις..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο η λογική για το μωβ είναι ότι το κόκκινο δεν φαίνεται αν έχει κόκκινο φωτισμό στο τσαρτ ρουμ. 
corr.jpgcorr1.jpg
Μπορείς να βρεις χρωματιστά μελάνια σε μπουκαλάκια (περίπου 22ml) για να γεμίζεις. ¶λλες εταιρείες (όπως η rotring για τα isograph) έχουν μόνο τα βασικά χρώματα αλλά τα μελάνια μπορούν να ανακατευτούν οπότε το μωβ φτιάχνεται με ανακάτεμα μπλέ και κόκκινο, άλλες εταιρείες έχουν περισσότερα χρώματα (πχ η STAEDTLER της οποίας το μωβ μελάνι έχει τον κωδικό 745-6).

Πάντως οι σιπσάντες πουλάνε στυλούς ή μαρκαδοράκια μωβ για την διόρθωση των χαρτών

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και αρχίζει να γίνεται υποχρεωτική η εφαρμογή των ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων καρτών και πληροφοριών (ECDIS) ας δούμε μερικές βασικές πληροφορίες για αυτά στο συνημμένο ενημερωτικό έντυπο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε οδέυουμε προς ντην υποχρεωτική χρήση των ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων χαρτών και πληροφοριών (ECDIS). Επίσης ήδη ετοιμάζεται η νέα γενιά των ηλεκτρονικών χαρτών από τον Διεθνή Υδρογραφικό Οργανισμό (IHO). Ακόμα και σήμερα υπάρχουν χάρτες που βασίζονται σε υδρογραφήσεις με σκαντάγιο και στίγματα με εξάντα από τον 19ο αιώνα και με βάση αυτούς φτιάχνονται ηλεκτρονικόί χάρτες για χρήση σε συστήματα ECDIS σε συνδυασμό με σύχρονα μέσα ναυτιλίας (πχ GPS) με ακρίβεια μερικών μέτρων. Οπότε για να μπορέι να γίνει ορθή χρήση είναι γνωστή στο χρήση του χάρτη η ποιότητα των δεδομένων με βάση τα οπποία φτιάχτηκε ο χάρτης.

Το πρόβλημα της απεικόνισης της ποιότητας των δεδομένων με τα οποία φτιάχτηκε ο χάρτης απασχολέι τον IHO. Για να βρούν τον καλύτερο τρόπο ζητάνε τη γνώμη των ναυτικών με το συνημένο ερωτηματολόγιο. Καλό είναιόσοι μπορούν να συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο και να το στείλουν σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες στο τέλος ή να το συμπληρώσουν στην ονλάιν μορφή εδώ https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/IHODQWG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τον αμερικάνικο χάρτη Νο 1 έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει είναι η αντίστοιχη έκδοση με την ελληνική "σύμβολα, επιτμήσεις, όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται στους χάρτες ελληνικής εκδόσεως XEE 64 (INT1)" ή την έκδοση του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου Symbols and Abbreviations Used on Admiralty Charts, Chart NP 5011 (INT 1). Δηλαδή εξηγέι τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιούνται στους αμερικάνικους ναυτικούς χάρτες (και όχι μόνο).

Στην νέα του έκδοση περιλαμβάνει εκτός από τα σύμβολα των αμερικάνικων χαρτών και των διεθνών χαρτών (INT) περιλαμβάνει και τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο ECDIS. Δηλαδή περιλαμβάνει και την έκδοση του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου Admiralty Guide to ENC Symbols used in  ECDIS, NP 5012.

Τον αμερικάνικο χάρτη Νο 1 (INT1) μπορείτε να τον κατεβάσετε δωρεάν από *εδώ* σε μορφή pdf είναι λίγο μεγάλο το αρχείο (132 Mb) αλλά μπορέι να το έχει ο καθένας στο λάπτοπ, την ταμπλέτα ή το κινητό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτά που συζητήσαμε μερικά μηνύματα παραπάνω για τη διόρθωση των χαρτών φαίνονται με παραδείγματα στο βίντεο παρακάτω.



Και ακόμα και αν το βαπόρι έχει ECDIS μπορεί να φάει κάποιος παρατήρηση από το PSC (Port State Control) αν δεν έχει ενημερωμένους χάρτες. Βέβαια όπως λένε ο ναυτικός δεν πρέπει αν βασίζεται σε μία πηγή οπότε δεν μπορεί να βασίζεται μόνο στο ECDIS.

Για τους χάρτες της Ελληνικής Υδροαγραφικής Υπηρεσίας οι ιχνογραφήσεις που αναφέρονται στο βίντεο έιναι διαθέσιμες στο δίκτυο μαζί με τις αγγελίες προς ναυτιλλομένους *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη χρηση των ECDIS ειναι αφιερωμένο το τελευταίο τεύχος (Φεβρουάριος 2014) τους δικτυκού περιοδικού The Navigator. Αναλύονται αρκετά΄θέματα και ξεκαθαρίζονται διάφορες παρανοήσεις, για παράδειγμα οτι καθε ηλεκτρονικός χάρτης δεν είναι ECDIS αλλά και οτι δεν πρέπει να βασιζόμαστε στον ηλεκτρονικό χάρτη περισσότερο από τον κανονικό και στο ECDIS περισσότερο από άλλα μέσα ναυτιλίας.

Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το τέυχος τους περιοδικού στο συνημμένο αρχείο ή να το διαβάσετε στην οθόνη σας *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από την αρχή του μήνα (1 Ιουλίου 2014)  όλα τα επιβατικά πάνω από 500 gt (δηλαδή πιανει ακι τα υπαρχοντα βαπόρια) και τα νέα φορτηγά πάνω από 3000 gt είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχουν ECDIS.

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο είναι ένα σκονάκι από το Βρετανικό Ναυαρχείο για κάποια σύμβολα στους ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες των συντηματων ECDIS που δέν υπάρχουν ή έιναι διαφορετικά στους κλασσικούς χάρτες. Ετσι μπορέι καποιος αν έχει πρόχειρο ή να έχει περάσει στο κινητό του το συνημμένο αρχείο και αν τα βρει εύκολα χωρίς να απομακρυνθεί από την οθόνη για να ψάξεις στις ειδικές εκδόσεις με τα σύμβολα.

----------


## SteliosK

Όπως διαβάζουμε *εδώ* από τον Ιούλιο του 2015 υποχρεοτική η εγκατάσταση του ECDIS σε πετρελαιοφόρα άνω των 3000GT

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μιά ευχάριστη έκπληξη το νέο πόρταλ της Υδρογραφικής Υπηρεσίας http://www.hnhs.gr/index.php/el/. Παρέχει υπηρεσίς που ακόμα και ξενες αντιστοιχες υπηρεσίες δεν παρέχουν. Μπορέις να δεις τους ελληνικούς χάρτες μέχρι την κλίμακα 1/90.000 ονλάιν ώστε να μπορέις να προγραμματίσειος το ταξίδι (Web Map Service), έχει γεωευρετήριο που μπορείς να ορίσεις μια περιοχή (με πολύγωνο ή κύκλο) και να δεις τους χάρτες που την καλύπτουν ή ακόμα να ορίσεις με μια γραμμή το ταξίδι που θα κάνεις ώστε να δεις ποιοί είναι οι διαθέσιμοι χάρτες για το passage planning. Επίσης μπορέις να δεις στο χάρτη τις προαγγλίες πουθ είναι σε ισχύ στην αντιστοιχη περιοχή. Όπως ανακοινώθηκε θα είναι σύντομα διαθέσιμο και ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε κουβεντιάσει πιο παλιά σε άλλο θέμα *εδώ* ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να συνδέεις οτιδήποτε στα συτστήματα του πλοίου. Με τη γενική χρήση των συστημάτων ECDIS υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να γίνει ζημιά από ένα κινητό που συνδέθηκε για να φορτίσει στη θύρα USB γέφυρας ή από το λαπτοπ ενός αξιωματικού. Με αυτό το θέμα ασχολέιται το 12ο τέυχοπς του περιοδικού the Naigator που μπορέιτε νξα διαβάσετε σε pdf *εδώ* ή  στην οθόνη σας *εδώ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την ανάγκη να υπάρχει κάποια τυποποίηση στα συστήματα ECDIS εξετάζει το νέο τέυχος του περιοδικού The Navigator. Επειδή κάθε εταιρεία χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της σύστημα αλληλεπίδρασης με το χρήστη (interface) μπορεί ο αξιωματικός να δυσκολευτεί με την εξοικείωση στις πρώτες βάρδιες ή ακόμα χεειρότερα να χάσει χρόνο προσπαθώντας να βρει πως θα ενεργοποιήσει  καποια λειτουργία σε μια κρίσιμη κατάσταση. Νομίζω λίγο πολ΄μας έχει τύχει σε όλους όταν χρησιμοποιούμε καποια καινούργια συσκευή ή παίρνουμε καινούριο κινητό αλλά στη θάλασσα αυτό μπορέι αν είναι επικίνδυνο. Χαρακτηριστικό το παράδειγμα που αναφέρει το περιοδικό στη σελίδα 8 για βαπόρι που δεν ήξεραν ότι το ECDIS δεν έπαιρνε στοιχέια από το GPS αλλά έκανε αναμέτρηση και δνε το είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι.
Οπως προτείνουν θα πρ΄πει αν υπάρχει κάποια στανταρ οθόνη που θα είναι ίδια σε όλα τα συστήματα ECDIS (S-mode) ώστε με το πα΄τημα ενός κουμπιού να μπορέι ο αξιωματικός να είναι σε ένα οικείο περιβάλλον εργασίας.
Μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε το περιοδικό *εδώ
*Επίσης μπορέιτε να συμπληρώσετε το ερωτηματολόγιοα για να βρουν τι πρέπει να έχει η στανταρ οθόνη* εδώ.
*

----------

